# Kioti 3510 Rim replacement



## Wayne3694 (Jan 3, 2021)

Looking to replace my front rims and tires on my Kioti CK 3510 SE. does anybody know where I can buy online don’t want to go to dealer. Thanks, Wayne


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Wayne, welcome to the forum.

Your tractor is listed as a 4WD unit. You must maintain a specific ratio with front & rear tires to prevent the front and rear axles from "fighting" and destroying each other. Tractordata.com lists the following tire sizes for your tractor: 


Kioti CK3510 TiresStandard tires (ag):Front: 7-16. Rear: 11.2-24Lawn/turf front:28x8.5-15Lawn/turf rear:41x14-20Industrial front:27x8.5-15Industrial rear:15-19.5


----------



## Wayne3694 (Jan 3, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning Wayne, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your tractor is listed as a 4WD unit. You must maintain a specific ratio with front & rear tires to prevent the front and rear axles from "fighting" and destroying each other. Tractordata.com lists the following tire sizes for your tractor:
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## shane23ss615 (10 mo ago)

Wayne3694 said:


> Thank You


I'm pretty sure the rim size/type is also different between those types of tires


----------

